# VTEKS Front End Loader - Broken Lever



## smjaala

Hi,

I have a VTEKS Front End Loader which has been added on to my Kubota Tractor.

I have broken the hydrolic lever and would like to buy a replacement. The problem is I can't find any information on VTEK in order to find the part to replace it. 

Does anyone know the contact information for the VTEK company?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I don't but wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## Panelman55

Can the one you broke be repaired? How about a photo and maybe we can help you fix it instead of replaceing it. I repair everything I can to save $$$. Just my .02.


Panelman55


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Also, in addition to Panalmans comment.....Can you use a generic?


----------



## Igor

*Similar problem*

Hi Steve!
Seems I have similar problem with my VTEKS V2, broken lever,
Let me know if you repaired it or found any replacement,
Thanks a lot!
Igor


----------



## smjaala

yes this is almost identical to where mine broke. I have attempted to weld it together twice, but because of the location it is just too weak. I think a new part is the answer - but where to order it????>


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Is this a single or duel lever valve on your loader? If it's a duel, could you post a picture of the other lever that is not broke and still on the valve. I would like to see how it is set up. It looks like a bad casting, ( You have to pre-heat before welding ) how much pressure was applied to break it? Sorry I have never heard of this loader before. Did you buy the tractor from a dealer or privately? Seems that a dealer should be able to order parts, or private sale, maybe the previous owner could tell you where he bought it. Bye


----------



## jakobean57

just had mine welded at machine shop. Works great. Cost was 25 bucks.


----------



## greygep357

takes special rod to weld cast!


----------



## gyroman2k

just search eBay for the hydraulic 2 spool control valve 3600 psi 11 gpm 94 to 99 bucks. I replaced mine with it and it works great. I did need to move the fluid hoses around until I got the same motion as the failed one. Vteks HD 2a front end loader on a Mitsubishi d1650


----------



## Groo

They don't make their own valves. Look to see who made that one.

If you just want to replace the whole works, Prince makes a cheap cable 4 way joystick stack.


----------

